# Do you walk your dog in the rain?



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Argos and I have been caught out in the rain before (I live in Louisiana; you can never tell) and he seems to enjoy himself splashing about in puddles on the sidewalk and running through the wet grass. 
I was about to take him out today, and it looks like it might rain again. At least I have a warning this time. 

In any case, I was wondering how many of you guys are willing to take your dogs to the park and such when rain threatens. More of a survey than a real question.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I said no I hate it, but my dogs all hate it too lol. Even if they didn't I probably wouldn't go out walking in the rain, at my house there's no sidewalks and they always get road grime all over their legs and belly and I need to give them a bath if I take them out and it's too wet.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah no Rain sucks!!!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I hate it but I take her at least to do her stuff and run back in.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea I like the rain and all but I don't wanna walk in it lol. Dosia doesn't care he'd run around in it all day if someone would stand outside and throw his ball for him


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I did, but I'm a weather nut so I knew what was coming, usually. Not so much in the freezing rain, nothing fun about that for man or beast.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OK if it is raining Kangol won't go out in the back yard to do his business unless I walk out there too with my huge UGA Dawgs umbrella. I have to stand with it over him because he is a huge baby; however, if I put his harness and leash on he knows that means we are going for a walk and has no problem going out in the rain because it means he can poop in his favorite bushes down at the pool. I enjoy our walks as much as he does so as long as it isn't a torrential downpour I'm straight with the rain.


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

My dogs LOVE the rain...I'm not so fond of it, But when I see them get that puppy like excitement when the first few drops hit their head, I can't help but smile and let them play in the puddles. 
Granted, it results in them needing baths directly afterwards, I know they enjoy it, So i can muster the resilience to join them for at least a short while.


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

My Queen hates the rain, like she hates a bath.:rain:


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

i thought that i had already made a post in here but i guess not... 
but anyway i think that if you want to walk your dog in the rain then go right ahead. i feel that if YOU can withstand the cold rain then it should be fine to walk in the reain. i mean if that girls can sing in the rain then why couldnt you walk your dog in the rain. hahahaha. 

the only thing that i can say is that if you do walk in the rain the make sure that your dog doesnt get too hot then too cold, too fast. this will create problems that you wont want to deal with. such as a cold, sneezing or even pneumonia (<or however youspell that).


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I walk my dog in the rain. If I didn't she'd almost never get walked. lol. It's always rainy here.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

fortyfootelf said:


> the only thing that i can say is that if you do walk in the rain the make sure that your dog doesnt get too hot then too cold, too fast. this will create problems that you wont want to deal with. such as a cold, sneezing or even pneumonia (<or however youspell that).


Well, I live in Louisiana, so I sometimes take oppressive heat for granted. This time of year, it's raining constantly here, moreso the past week because of the hurricane activity in the gulf.
So when it rains here, it's more refreshing than anything as far as I'm concerned. Not to mention that it's better to walk in the rain than in the humidity afterwards. I'd rather be wet with rain than drenched in sweat.



aimee235 said:


> I walk my dog in the rain. If I didn't she'd almost never get walked. lol. It's always rainy here.


You said it all


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeahh I definitely say rain before humidity...we've walked in sprinkles before but not hard rain Loki doesn't like it lol andI don't even have an umbrella for myself...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

nismo wont go out in the rain. and of course tiva does everything he does.
they walk along the side of the out in order to go potty and not get wet. then come ack in


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Chino doesnt mind. He looks p.o.'d once he's in the rain but if i take him back in he just sits at the window lookin' p.o.'d anyway. I try to beat the rain so we usually go when its not.


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

i walk in the rain but i dont go to far evil loves water. im starting to see he doesnt like thunder storms though. he always hides be hind me lol little baby. i have walked him where i got up the street and it just starts raining cats and dogs he loves it im not a fan.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

LOVE the rain HATE the wet muddy paws I have to wipe down before entering back in the house  Mel loves it though, he is puddle jumping. he HATES snow though. Pup after my own heart


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll walk Pancake in the rain from time to time. Usually we walk in the rain when she has the crazies and is driving my wife nuts!


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

mine love it , and i dont mind it as long as its not cold out


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

it rains in the winter here (bay area cali). I dont mind the rain at all but max isn't a fan. I take him out as usual but maybe for not quite as long. sometimes he'll do his business right away and want to pull me back torwards the house.


----------

